# Pee wee Skyline



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I not need to comment this


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

My willy feels funny


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Oh wow! ............................


----------



## Doink (Nov 9, 2004)

HOLY SH!T..!!!
My dream car in real life


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> My willy feels funny



Hahahahahahahahahahaha :clap:..........im not alone yippeeeee!!


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Very nicely done, but it belongs in this thread too: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153839-sort-your-badges-out.html

It's not a GT-R.......


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

PS30-SB said:


> Very nicely done, but it belongs in this thread too: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153839-sort-your-badges-out.html
> 
> It's not a GT-R.......


No body mentioned GTR . . 

But indeed very nice done, love the combination of none retro parts fitted
Also pricing is interesting . . around 4,5 million Yen . .which should be OK for the work done.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

I know they make rabbit's for girls, this must be the one for boys.

Did it for me anyway :nervous:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Whats the price tag on such a stunner?!


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

BenGTR said:


> Whats the price tag on such a stunner?!


About £35k.


----------



## xaralambos (Nov 23, 2009)

just perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous except for the silly blue HT leads. but as mentioned above, uts not a gtr. so the the gtr badge just kind of cheapens it somehow:bawling:, which is a sheame really

oh well, still very pretty:thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Just wow!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

bigkev said:


> absolutely gorgeous except for the silly blue HT leads. but as mentioned above, uts not a gtr. so the the gtr badge just kind of cheapens it somehow:bawling:, which is a sheame really
> 
> oh well, still very pretty:thumbsup:


Are you sure about the HT leads? . . . I thought it was a good detail on such a very custom car using modern time parts (rear are LEDs and front HID lights)
For the badge to be honest, lets drop it, if somebody owns such a car in europe some day and puts the GTR badge and bodykit as on this one, . . . I wouldn't say to him to leave the car in the looks of the standard 2000gt, just for the hype of the badge.
Nobody owning such a car will put the badge out of showoff or eye faking . . . more out of enthusiasm for the real Hakosuka GTR and the retro design that comes with it.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Stunning :flame:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well I would.:thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Me and emperor are playing with the idea to be honest . . . . he has sold his R34 and maybe in near future some body of us two will get crazy for a Hako


----------



## GodzillaTR (Apr 6, 2010)

Stunning would be a understatement. Very Nicee .


----------

